# Daiwa D-Red Back??



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Has anyone seen or heard anything about this real, so far i have been told that they are a cheaper version of the SOL and as i am only a poor man this sound's like something i could con the missus into letting me spend some of my hard earned $$$$$ :lol: Does anyone know how much they are? I'm looking at the RB3000 or The RB2500 
http://www.daiwafishing.com.au/index.cf ... duct=d-red


----------



## KingHit (Oct 3, 2007)

From what i have seen of the new Dawia range the Team Dawia Advantage looks like the cheaper version of the SOL. Every spec Daiwa list in the catalouge is the same except the SOL has 1 more bearing. You can pick one up from cabelas in 2500 or 3000 size for $140 US (or the sun out model for only 80 - 90 :shock: )

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... &noImage=0


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Nice... Looks like a Sol to me, whats the bearing count?

TDA isnt that much cheaper than a Sol, was a bit blown away by the price...


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

it would most probably have a few plastic parts inside as apposed to metal on the Sol.. 
they dont make reels cheaper by just reducing bearing numbers.. bearings are cheap :lol: - metal is expensive and plastic is cheap..

having said all that.. it's a Daiwa and I haven't seen a crappy Daiwa spinning reel for a long time..

if it is the best you can afford - then buy it

that is my philosophy anyway 8)


----------



## Latitude (Nov 17, 2007)

Bluewater in WA had/have some sample reels and will be selling the real thing for $229, but they're not out on the market yet. Don't know when but it will be this year apparently and there isn't much of this year left. They had them on D-Redback rods which will be $169 I'm told.

Don't know about the diff between all these Sol-Advantage-Redback reels but like landy said none of them are duds. Buy what looks nice. I reckon that red/black reel looks good.


----------



## Redfish (Apr 25, 2007)

They look more like the Tierra's to me. I think they'll have a plastic body (there's no mention of metal body on the features). Just as the Freams/ Advantage are de-tuned Sol/ Caldia's, this is probably a slightly de-tuned Tierra.

You should be able to import a Freams pretty cheap at the moment, they're notmally about US$115, at least you're getting the metal body- which is stronger and smoother than plastic.


----------



## camel (Oct 4, 2005)

From what I have picked up around the place, Redfish is on the money. They seem to be a slightly cheaper Tierra.


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Here is the right up from the Daiwa site note that they actually have an alloy body and side plate

Daiwa D-Red Back
Daiwa introduces top-shelf features to reels without the top-shelf prices, the latest reel series is no exception, introducing innovation at a fraction of the cost, D-Red Back.

The D-Red Back excels in its list of features from the ultra light die-cast aluminum body and machined handle with soft- touch knob to revolutionary designs only ever seen in its pricier cousins. One turn of the handle and you'll experience the ultra smooth cranking power of the famous digigear drive system made famous in the dearer Certate and TD Sol models. The perfectly meshed gears provide incredible power that will last for years of reliable service even under the harshest fishing conditions.

For smooth performance the five-bearing system includes two CRBB or corrosion-resistant ball bearings that last 12 times longer than standard bearings.

Standard features that have made Daiwa threadlines world famous include long cast Airbail, ABS , Twistbuster line roller, infinite antireverse and multi disc wet drag system are included to make the D-Red Back one of the best feature packed reels available.

From the finesse sized 2000 to the heavy duty 4000 model there is sure to be a size to suit any situation. The D-Red Back is the perfect choice for the angler who demands top shelf performance without top shelf prices.

* Aluminium body and sideplate
* Airbail
* Braid friendly bail system
* Silent cross wrap oscillation
* Infinite anti-reverse
* Digigear drive system
* Multi disc wet drag
* Machined aluminium handle
* Five ball bearings inc. 2 CRBB bearings
* Twistbuster
* ABS aluminium with titanium nitride ring
* Micro precision click adjustable drag


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

they look ok but a big thing thats missing is the waterproof drag and washable design, 
i reckon you would be better off with a sol, you can get em for around $250 if you look around


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Hey Fishing Man if I do see a SOL for that price I wont hesitate. Anyway the missus is buying it for me for Christmas so I cant be to fussy and her limit was $250  if only I could con her into spending another $200 then i could get the new rod to go with the real


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

you will get one for $250, 
look for the cheapest price around and then hit anaconda for the 10% guarantee, 
im sure you will get it and believe me u wont be disappointed.

from what ive heard although the specs are similar to the tierra the sol is miles ahead.


----------



## Latitude (Nov 17, 2007)

> They seem to be a slightly cheaper Tierra.


Don't know about that, Bluewater sell Tierra for $199 and Redback will be $229.


----------

